# Crawford Thread



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

I was bored.. so you can say anything you want about him.. fistb off i wanna start with is. woah!!! he's been lately!!!! and you'z said you wanted to trade him.. told you he's underrated... what you guys think.. he's had five 3's i think in seattle game...!!! :clap: :angel


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I wouldn't mind letting him take the last shot for my team! Crawford's a good player.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

jamal is the best scorer on the team, yet is benched... LB needs a reality check


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> jamal is the best scorer on the team, yet is benched... LB needs a reality check


[Start of Rant]

LB needs to stop the madness he is getting on my last nerves with the starting lineup. Frye and Crawford need to be in the starting lineup. That is one of the reasons why we are always playing catchup and these guys have to bail us out time and time again. If we get the jump on the opponents early we won't need to play the game called "catch up". Rose, AD and Curry in the starting lineup is a waste of friggin time. Come on LB get with the program and get us a starting lineup and a winning streak. 

[End of Rant]


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

a thread dedicated to just jamal crawford?

it will never last.

but onto him , his last game , pretty good puts his season avg. to .442 fg% .429 from 3 pt. range 14.5 points 2.7 reb. 3.0 assists .814 from the free throw line . 

not a bad season when considering the up and down minutes , the in and out starting lineup pulls and being yet another victim of the blugeoning object otherwise known as stephon marbury's head (jayson williams was not lucky enough to get away with 11 stitches)


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> jamal is the best scorer on the team, yet is benched... LB needs a reality check


 Jamal is better coming off the bench. He and Ariza are both spark plugs that can get things started when the Knicks are in a hole. Plus coming from the bench gets him under control.

There has been a very big change in Jamal's play to me he plays more disciplined this season.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

i agree.... jamal is just like channing, and he gives a spark off the bench


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

no no no...

ricky davis is a good spark off the bench, nate robinson as well... these are complimentary guys..

jamal crawford should be a primary scoring option for the knicks. we only play well when he plays heavy minutes and gets many shots. 

Mr Richardson is more suited to a 6th man role...easily.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Kitty said:


> [Start of Rant]
> 
> LB needs to stop the madness he is getting on my last nerves with the starting lineup. Frye and Crawford need to be in the starting lineup. That is one of the reasons why we are always playing catchup and these guys have to bail us out time and time again. If we get the jump on the opponents early we won't need to play the game called "catch up". Rose, AD and Curry in the starting lineup is a waste of friggin time. Come on LB get with the program and get us a starting lineup and a winning streak.
> 
> [End of Rant]



yea i like crawford and frye on the floor together but w/o marbury..............i think theres a lot more ball movement when they play together


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

basically.

but u gotta have stephon out there....

my ideal lineup at this point:
pg. steph
sg. jamal
sf. ariza
pf. frye
c. curry

that is a great offensive unit, and pretty decent defensive unit.
second string depth chart:
Q Rich 6th man
Nate
Antonio Davis
Jerome James/Jackie Butler....dependin on matchups.
Rose
Lee

Woods
Taylor
penny

or switch woods or penny in favor of one of the many power forwards


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Lol ive been saying that starting lineup since the season started. LETS GO JC!!! :cheers:


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Some people need to chill out! JC had one crazy game and suddenly he's being praised as if he's capable of putting up numbers like that every night! Crawford is extremely streaky. When he's on he's a beast but when he's off he not only can't score much but he gets turnovers from trying too hard. And you guys can't use the excuse that he has been attacking more meaning he doesn't need to rely on his J. Sure JC has been attacking more but that attacking minus his made jumpers would be like 10ppg. He needs his shot to be on to really score well so until he can prove that he can be consistent in the minutes he's getting off the bench he shouldn't start. On the other hand Frye has been our most consistent player scoring wise and he's on the bench....here LB's logic escapes me. I do think that Crawford has been more consistent than last year but that really isn't saying much considering how inconsistent he was last year.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

ive been saying to start jamal all year, not just today. and no he hasnt even been streaky. if he attacks the basket, he will get fouled or score. your jumper doesnt need to be on to make a 9 footer.

this isnt a spur of the moment thing here.. jamal is one of our best scorers, and when run off screens his mid range J is lethal. really now, we havent had such a versatile scorer since allan houston. q rich is not as good as jamal scoring wise, and defensively really he isnt either. so i dont get the decision making...


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

JC doesn't exactly get into the paint at will. Sure he's been attacking more recently but still, you can't say that he'll simply score or get to the line automatically. Yes, he's a good ball handler but he definately hasn't revealed the strength and quickness to really penetrate and score at will. Let's give JC some time to really show that he can score 15-20 every night and then we should start him.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I think Jamal needs to start and this is one of the reasons why we are always behind in games. This goes for Frye as well, LB places folks who don't have the ability to score in the starting lineup alongside Steph.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

As much as Q can be invisible he doesn't try to do things that will lead to TOs. JC has done a fair amount of bad decision making this year including failed ally-oops, too much dribbling, and bad passes. I'll give him more credit than that; when he's on he doesn't get frustrated and turn the ball over but when he's off or when he's defended well he does act irrationally sometimes.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

if im not mistaken....i heard yesterday while watching the game that brown was not going to start marbury.........he was going to start nate and crawford, but then an assistant coach told larry about a consecutive starts record that marbury had,..so larry decided to let steph start....


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

marbury is so SELFISH, that made me hate him kinda!!! jamal had the hot hand yesterday, he was wide open!! what did he do, he sjot and missed, and then the next play he shot but barely made it in!!!!! he wants to be like nate and be a big hero!!!!! :stupid: :mrt:


----------



## majew16 (Jun 5, 2005)

Chinatownballer said:


> Some people need to chill out! JC had one crazy game and suddenly he's being praised as if he's capable of putting up numbers like that every night! Crawford is extremely streaky. When he's on he's a beast but when he's off he not only can't score much but he gets turnovers from trying too hard. And you guys can't use the excuse that he has been attacking more meaning he doesn't need to rely on his J. Sure JC has been attacking more but that attacking minus his made jumpers would be like 10ppg. He needs his shot to be on to really score well so until he can prove that he can be consistent in the minutes he's getting off the bench he shouldn't start. On the other hand Frye has been our most consistent player scoring wise and he's on the bench....here LB's logic escapes me. I do think that Crawford has been more consistent than last year but that really isn't saying much considering how inconsistent he was last year.


i agree with you one hundred percent. typical ny fans to be riipping him all year and than after 2 very good games think he all of a sudden changed his ways. he hasnt changed at all im sure half the shots he took brown wanted to kill him for he just couldnt bc they were falling, thats bc hes on a hot streak he still played the same way he always does. i think he should start and if hes off take him out after 5 min and dont put him back in all game bc when hes off he thinks if he keeps on shooting he'll get on and that never works. as for frye the knicks have to get him more shots hes scoring 20 a game on about 12-13 shots if he was taking about 20 hed be scoring about 30 a game.


----------



## majew16 (Jun 5, 2005)

The True Essence said:


> ive been saying to start jamal all year, not just today. and no he hasnt even been streaky. if he attacks the basket, he will get fouled or score. your jumper doesnt need to be on to make a 9 footer.
> 
> this isnt a spur of the moment thing here.. jamal is one of our best scorers, and when run off screens his mid range J is lethal. really now, we havent had such a versatile scorer since allan houston. q rich is not as good as jamal scoring wise, and defensively really he isnt either. so i dont get the decision making...


yeah if he attacks but when has he put together many games in a row where he attacks.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

majew16 said:


> typical ny fans to be riipping him all year and than after 2 very good games think he all of a sudden changed his ways.


Typical NY fans? Please....if anything we give you an honest assessment on how we feel about a certain player no short cuts and no bandwagonism. I honestly believe he has matured and is playing under control under LB's helm. I see a difference compared to last year and I don't care if it's only 1 game 2 games or 3. The kid is under more control and his shot selection has improved. Say what you want LB is teaching him to "play the right way".


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Seems like he didnt have the 'touch' today, but he did give a helping hand defensively, he had a pretty amount of points, but i want to trade marbury desperately!! no offense to his fans, but i believe we can get someone better than him......... My ideal starting llineup

PGossibly we can trade for telfair, or steve francis, or jalen rose
SG:Crawford. I feel that he's better at this position, when he doesnt chuck up 3's like last year
SF:Q, good solid defender, pretty good offensively
PF:Frye, well, its frye
C:Curry, good turn around hookshot, but needs to stay out of foul trouble, and not bad defensive either.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> Seems like he didnt have the 'touch' today, but he did give a helping hand defensively, he had a pretty amount of points, but i want to trade marbury desperately!! no offense to his fans, but i believe we can get someone better than him......... My ideal starting llineup
> 
> PGossibly we can trade for telfair, or steve francis, or jalen rose
> SG:Crawford. I feel that he's better at this position, when he doesnt chuck up 3's like last year
> ...


What do you have against Marbury? Isn't Francis basically a Marbury on a sugar rush w/more turnovers and a lower fg%? Telfair is more understandable but he still needs a lot more experience; at this point Marbury is still much better than Telfair. Jalen Rose?! Come on, give Steph a little more credit. People were talking about trading away Hardaway for Rose and now your saying trade our best scorer away for him? Maybe you don't like Steph as a pg which is more understandable. What we need is to keep Steph for his scoring and penetration and get a reliable point guard that would be ready to set up his teammates for easy shots.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Chinatownballer said:


> What do you have against Marbury? Isn't Francis basically a Marbury on a sugar rush w/more turnovers and a lower fg%? Telfair is more understandable but he still needs a lot more experience; at this point Marbury is still much better than Telfair. Jalen Rose?! Come on, give Steph a little more credit. People were talking about trading away Hardaway for Rose and now your saying trade our best scorer away for him? Maybe you don't like Steph as a pg which is more understandable. What we need is to keep Steph for his scoring and penetration and get a reliable point guard that would be ready to set up his teammates for easy shots.


like i said..... I feel there are better PG's than marbury, i didnt say i HATED him...... i just dont like the decisions he makes, and the way he shoots, we need a true point guard, who doesnt have on and off days, but PG's who have 27 points per game everygame, and PG's who can actually contribute to the game with points; not assists.....


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> like i said..... I feel there are better PG's than marbury, i didnt say i HATED him...... i just dont like the decisions he makes, and the way he shoots, we need a true point guard, who doesnt have on and off days, but PG's who have 27 points per game everygame, and PG's who can actually contribute to the game with points; not assists.....


You only basically be referring to 3pgs Iverson, Arenas, or Wade. 20ppg is among the best scoring for a pg. I disagree about the scoring point guard thing. We need a shooting guard with the 27ppg potential, not a pg. We definately need a pure point guard; Steph, Q, and JC can fill the sg spot marginally so its not like our sg spot is a weakness but it would definately better with someone consistent at that position. Steph might be able to fill that role but he's new to the sg position so he'll need time to learn. Crawford i like as someone who can be versatile at both the 1 and the 2 but i think we'll need him to be either one or the other for us to succeed.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

why do WE need a pure point, and for some reason, the wizards dont? the warriors dont?

i dont get it


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*WE don't need a 27pt*

...anything. [STRIKE]The board has been taken over by morons.[/STRIKE] Do the Spurs have a 27 pt scorer? Do the Pistons? Bet there are a lot more teams that have them and are NOT in the title chase. Think there's a reason? Marbury is fine the way he is playing, he just needs to up his %, not his points. I'm going to give you guys a free lesson.....Offensive efficiency is the key...not average points. Usually the team that scores more points *per possession* is the winner. They don't give points for style, either.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

When i said 27ppg you seemed to miss the word potential. What i meant is that we need an efficient sg who would be able to score that much. We obviously wouldn't want to simply have one player dominate our team. But guys like Ray Allen and Richard Hamilton who are efficient and reliable shooters would be a huge plus over Crawford (at least until he can develope into that role) and Q until he starts doing his thing. 27ppg was just an exaggeration to make the point that we need a sg with that kind of scoring.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*We already have those kind of guys...*

They just can't do it efficiently. Give JC or Marbury enough shots and they will get yoou 27/game...prolly while shooting an Iversoneque 40%. Is that what you mean? Do you really understand how many guys score that much and it is actually GOOD for the team? I'll take a Rip or Miller anyday at the 2. Its also not enough to shoot 45% if you shoot 30% one game and 60 the next. Consistent play wins titles, not performance spikes.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

marbury shot 46 percent last year while averaging 21 points yet you still bashed him


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I never bashed his stats.....*

I bashed his attitude, his selfishness, and his "no defense" defense. Statistically it was his best year..but are you telling me that you think he was a great player last year? If so, how come he was considered untradable? It wasn't only his contract because even with his salary he could be dealt if he was a winner but there has been no interest. Will he finally be the player he can be? I really don't know, and no one will until season's end. You need to read my posts better. I'll stand by my previous posts...the guy has not been a winner and players don't like playing with him and coaches don't like coaching him. Great scorer when his shot is on, but doesn't know the game well enough to be good at running a team.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: We already have those kind of guys...*



alphadog said:


> They just can't do it efficiently. Give JC or Marbury enough shots and they will get yoou 27/game...prolly while shooting an Iversoneque 40%. Is that what you mean? Do you really understand how many guys score that much and it is actually GOOD for the team? I'll take a Rip or Miller anyday at the 2. Its also not enough to shoot 45% if you shoot 30% one game and 60 the next. Consistent play wins titles, not performance spikes.


You misunderstand me. I meant exactly what you're talking about. 27ppg was just to show that we should have sg's who are accurate and consistent enough to score that much if they were the main part of an offense. Rip and Miller are exactly those type of players. They're accurate and consistent; capable of scoring like 30 on any given night if the team's offense isn't producing. So basically i agree w/u on the sg thing.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Steph has to prove to the world that he's more than a fantasy player. He has to be agressive when it counts and really gain his teammates' trust also. If he does this i think the rest of the team will trust him and respect him more. But then again having a dislikeable attitude is much harder to change than simply reshaping your game plan in a basketball game.... Then again i'm not gonna claim that Steph is that dislikeable since i don't know him. You never know, people can change...


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*About Marbury....*

Yeah, I know he takes most of the heat but he is the lightning rod for the team. Thats just the way it is when you make as much as him and tell everybody how great you are. He was a brilliant scorer in the first period yesterday. The thing is...he never got anybody else involved. When the Suns started to limit his ops, there was nobody else in the flow. Hell, even most of Frye's shots came off pick and rolls with Steph. That is exactly why SM is NOT a very good PG. He's driving the bus and its got enough talent to roll with the big boys when they'er clicking.....and thats HIS job. I'm aware that Frye had a bad game but it was his first game back in his hometown...what would you expect? Ariza was so nervous he didn't want to start against the Clips...it's a typical reaction, nothing to worry about. Marbury is another story. Against such a small frontline, Curry should have had 15+ shots...especially considering Channing's tough night.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

It's as if Marbury is either determined to shoot or to pass and that he doesn't actually look at the best opportunity.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

Crawford is a great player. His ball-handling skills are amazing. If he used his ball handling skills to cross the defender and drive he ould be a better player. Also Marbury is way better then Francis, he so hyped because of his hops. Marbury can get high also, I heard Francis shocked his legs.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Crawford is not a great player...*

He has some real skills but he is as inconsistent as they come....on both ends of the floor. Put him on the bench where you can use him if he's hot or sit him if he's not. Never say "great" and "jamal Crawford" in the same sentence again.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

HOW can someone be HOT when he was sitting the first 12 minutes of the game???? 

if you play ball....you know its tough to get in a rhythm if u come in a half hour after the game starts. sitting on the bench for 12 minutes of a nba game is a LONGGG time.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Bullcrap....*

If you can shoot, you can shoot, otherwise, how do you explain Frye. The guy always makes shots...just like any other good shooter. Besides, it isn't just about JC's not making shots....it's also aboout his lackadaisical play at times and his poor decision making. Did you watch him during our blowoout loss? He sucked.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Bullcrap....*



alphadog said:


> If you can shoot, you can shoot, otherwise, how do you explain Frye. The guy always makes shots...just like any other good shooter. Besides, it isn't just about JC's not making shots....it's also aboout his lackadaisical play at times and his poor decision making. Did you watch him during our blowoout loss? *He sucked*.


Sure did, 0-6 from the field 0 points. Yep he sucked! He sure is making a whole lot of money to score 0 points in a professional basketball game. Did the guy even try? Hey if anything we would have expected him to have a good game especially against the Bucks because they don't play defense. He so inconsistent it's not even funny, he can give you 25 points one night and 2 points another night.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Kitty....*

Don't know if you saw the game, but at the end JC was just going through the motions. Stupid lazy TOs and no heart or pride at all. Once it was out of reach, he just mailed it in. If I was coaching, his butt would be GLUED to the bench for a long stay. Same thing with Marbury. For a star to be the captain and vet leader...and then do so little to help his team..well....(choose your own words for here)


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Bullcrap....*



alphadog said:


> If you can shoot, you can shoot, otherwise, how do you explain Frye. The guy always makes shots...just like any other good shooter. Besides, it isn't just about JC's not making shots....it's also aboout his lackadaisical play at times and his poor decision making. Did you watch him during our blowoout loss? He sucked.


frye is one of the few players on the team with consistent minutes. its so much easier to get into a rhythm when you know when your number will be called.

and no, even if your a great shooter, you cant expect to come in durin the second quarter and play well..

theres a reason they have WARM UPS before the game starts....so you can warm up, get a feel for the ball, the baskets, the court. then after sitting on your *** for a good 25 minutes, you cant get back into that rhythm. he sat out the entire first quarter!!!


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Again....crap*

I've played almost my entire life and can still shoot the ball. I can roll out of bed in the morning and hit a 3 on my way to the john. Throw me a pass as I get out of my car, and I'll bury the J. I know tons of guys like that. You warm up to get the blood flowing and the muscles limber...either you have touch or you do not. It takes just a minute or 2 after you have played earlier to get ready to shoot. Watch some ball, man. Players do it every game.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Again....crap*



alphadog said:


> I've played almost my entire life and can still shoot the ball. I can roll out of bed in the morning and hit a 3 on my way to the john. Throw me a pass as I get out of my car, and I'll bury the J. I know tons of guys like that. You warm up to get the blood flowing and the muscles limber...either you have touch or you do not. It takes just a minute or 2 after you have played earlier to get ready to shoot. Watch some ball, man. Players do it every game.


I've read so many of your posts and all you do is make things personal. You start posting outside of NBA basketball with your comments. Grow up kid. And anyone who talks about how well they can play basketball on the internet is probably not very good. You can say whatever you want on the internet and no one can prove or disprove it. And I'm gonna use the same logic you used on me. You say Jamal Crawford sucks? He's in the NBA. I'm sure he can outshoot you with his eyes closed sitting down backwards. So please talk more trash. Then get a life.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Hey dude,*

You're the one making this personal, not me. Put your money where your mouth is. I'm 49 and if I can't shoot 60+% from the college line right now with somebody boarding my shots and passing it out to me, I'll pay. If I do...YOU pay. Last time I did it, I hit 135-150 in groups of 25...just like the NBA. I never said I could play..I said I could shoot. I will also say that JC may be able to outshoot me..maybe not. Shooting and playing are not the same thing....you DO understand that...right? I worked at SU for many years and got to play with lots of the guys....and could outshoot lots...including some guys that made it to the league. Like I said, shooting is one thing, playing is another.

When do I take my posts outside the Knicks? All mine aree relevent to the topic...not so yours. I never said JC sucks. Show me in which thread I said that. I said he was inconsistent and should be a bench player. Try some reading comprehension skill builders. You say JC is a great SHOOTER? His career stats say otherwise. Since I have actually played with some of these guys and you have not, maybe ....just maybe....I have a better idea of what there skill set is......right Junior? 

BTW, for the right amount of money, I'll travel to prove my claim.....or you can. Let me know.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Hey dude,*

Oh yes, the Crawford thread. 

Against New Orleans...he shot 6-12 from the field, gathered 3 assists while running the point guard spot, and had 6 turnovers. Managed 14 points. What is wrong with this picture?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Jamal is a shooting guard. thats the problem. 

As he runs the point, he does not attack the basket......he tries to hard... he plays much better at the 2


----------



## Yuck (Jan 22, 2006)

He attacks the basket now under Brown. His problem is bad decision making. But did you see that sick layup on Brown on the fastbreak?  That man's creative.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

You know you should never run the point again, if your turnovers are higher than your assists. LOL Like Dog said, he is better off coming off the bench for the rest of his Knick life. Less pressure on him when he does just that, and leave him as a SG. No more experiments LB you hear me? His defense is atrocious, you would think Paul had a bad smell coming from his armpits by the way JC was playing D last night.



> Crawford (14 points) drew Brown's wrath before the game for his performance in Thursday's 105-79 loss to the Pistons. In that game, with Marbury out and Antonio Davis serving the first of his five-game suspension for going into the crowd in Chicago, Crawford took only six shots and scored two points in 39 minutes.
> 
> "He needs to step up," Brown said. "He knows that. When you don't have Tony, you don't have Stephon and you look out on the court and you're playing with Eddy and Channing and Nate and Lee, he's the veteran. He has to step up on both ends."


 http://www.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/ny-spknix0122,0,764884.story?coll=ny-sports-headlines


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

The True Essence said:


> Jamal is a shooting guard. thats the problem.
> 
> As he runs the point, he does not attack the basket......he tries to hard... he plays much better at the 2


he does attack the basket, but the thing is whenever he drives in he just throws it up expecting to get the foul. i mean for him driving in is so pointless, most players drive in to get the bucket and 1, but he drives in to get the 2 shots and not the other way around. at this point according to you guys nobody's fit to run the point with stephon out.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Again....crap*



alphadog said:


> I've played almost my entire life and can still shoot the ball. I can roll out of bed in the morning and hit a 3 on my way to the john. Throw me a pass as I get out of my car, and I'll bury the J. I know tons of guys like that. You warm up to get the blood flowing and the muscles limber...either you have touch or you do not. It takes just a minute or 2 after you have played earlier to get ready to shoot. Watch some ball, man. Players do it every game.


 I know what you are saying, but it's different during a game. I know plenty people who can hit jumpers from all over in practice, then have problems when playing a game. 

As for myself, I'm the type where if I havent touched a ball in a while, my shots will be flying EVERYWHERE, off the top of the backboard, on the corners, all over the place. As I heat up my shots fall like its nothing. I'm the type where I'll look horrible in the beginning of a pickup game, but then start draining shots like crazy.

Some players do need to get into a groove. For Jamal, he seems more relaxed when he comes off the bench. I wouldn't mind him coming off the bench, because he still plays starters minutes.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Sorry to intrude, but I thought I could add to your 4 page Crawdaddy thread:

_...sorry, am in an evil mood today!_



*We all are, and that is why your baiting post was edited.*

*Have a great day!*

*-Kitty*


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Wynn said:


> *We all are, and that is why your baiting post was edited.*
> 
> *Have a great day!*
> 
> *-Kitty*


Wow! I see why traffic is up on this board.

Peace!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Wynn said:


> Wow! I see why traffic is up on this board.
> 
> Peace!


Yep, traffic is indeed up on this board. We kinda like to place our *New York Stamp* on things around here. :wave:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Bump... :laugh:


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

lol nice :clap:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

This is for True Essence: :biggrin: 



> In a season overflowing with disappointment and controversy, Jamal Crawford has absorbed criticism from coach Larry Brown and learned from it, has sacrificed his starting job most of the season for the good of the team, has steered clear of the arguments between Brown and buddies Stephon Marbury and Nate Robinson, and somehow has managed to remain a source of positive energy.
> 
> *"He's the most improved player I think I've ever coached, and he's as good a kid as I've ever been around,"* Brown said after Crawford hit a 17-foot fadeaway over the Cavaliers' Larry Hughes with 6.4 seconds left. *"He does things for our team to please me to a fault, but you get enough like that and we'll have some people cheering for us."*Crawford's average is down to 13.5 points because of the sixth-man role he played until Marbury was injured recently, but Crawford is the NBA's highest-scoring bench player. He also leads the Knicks with a 5.4 fourth-quarter scoring average.
> 
> ...


http://www.newsday.com/sports/printedition/ny-spknix074693146apr07,0,5954841,print.story?coll=ny-sports-print

Aww look at the love fest going on.....:laugh:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Jamal is the man plain n simple!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

LB is right he is very improved, and you can thank LB for benching his *** to get the message to him.

Dose anyone else get the feeling LB is just show caseing him at this point so another team will take him.(Since no team would before trading deadline)I mean for LB saying one of most improved ive coached is saying alot, I wonder if there is hidden agenda there.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The franchise is committed to making changes, and Crawford, one of the few Knicks to actually improve his trade value this season, is just as vulnerable to being moved as the rest of his teammates. "When you lose like this, anything can happen, anybody can go," Crawford says. "I may not be here. My first choice would be to stay here.
> 
> "I do want to be here. I'll tell you that. I want to be here a lot. I feel like I've grown as a player. I want to be here with Isiah and Coach Brown."
> Players have a tendency to pledge loyalty to their current team even if they really don't mean it. Crawford, though, doesn't seem to paying lip service. He has made an effort to conform to Larry Brown's "play the right way" mantra and is one of the few Knicks who hasn't moped or lashed out in the media over his role or his minutes.
> ...


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/knicks/story/407327p-344851c.html


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

The True Essence said:


> basically.
> 
> but u gotta have stephon out there....
> 
> ...


we have penny and ariza.......


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Before this year, I hated Jamal Crawford. He was an overpaid, no-defense, shoot-first, non-elite scorer. I felt he was the main reason for Chicago's poor performace. This year, I've really started to like the guy, as a spark-plug type player. He now has a good attitude on defense, and most importantly, he makes his midrange jumpers. Him having the best crossover in the league has nothing to do with it. I like LB's philosophy very much (not so much for this team though), and anyone who fits in that system is good by me. He's now one of my favorite players.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

KVIP112 said:


> we have penny and ariza.......


i made that post in like december... your slacking


----------

